# Otis & Abby say "GO STEELERS"



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

We are finally getting some spirit back in this house--and the kids are ready for the game!!

















Their picture was in the paper today--Abby is sooo excited....I am so glad to see one smiling kid and one happier dog 

GO STEELERS!!!!!!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh those pictures are too friggin' cute!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

TOO CUTE!!! Abby is adorable. I love Otis' head piece....


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Adorable! Abby is too cute, she's going to be a real heartbreaker when she's all grown up. Love the wig on Otis.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

What great pictures! If I wasn't rooting for Arizona - you might make me change teams with those two!. Glad to see them _both_ smiling!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Otis looks like he's worth his weight in gold. What a sweetie.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Too cute! : P 

Go Steelers!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

they made it to the newspaper sugah????? NICE!!!! I want to see it.. SCAN IT...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO!,Chriss that 1st picture has got me in stiches here!!!HAHA

Otis is hilarious,he is good about letting you put hats and stuff on isnt he
Abby looks like a little princess as always.


----------



## Kboukes (Feb 1, 2009)

that is one handsome mastiff boy!!!!!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

They should be the mascots! What a great picture!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!

That is just priceless...I just can't stop laughing at Otis in the pictures...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

If I wasn't so far away from you, I would "hang out" (can't babysit such a big girl) with Abby in a heartbeat (even tho I really only know how to play with little boys!). She is such a cutie...think she'll be a cheerleader in high school? I'd vote for her.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, very cute Sug  I love Otis' "hair"


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very cute, even if they are Steelers fans...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

haha--thank you everyone--looks like our silly outfits worked!! WOOHOO 
I am so proud of my Black and Gold! Steeler Nation ROCKS 


LuvmyRotti said:


> What great pictures! If I wasn't rooting for Arizona - you might make me change teams with those two!. Glad to see them _both_ smiling!


Shoulda rooted for Steelers!! 


Mudra said:


> they made it to the newspaper sugah????? NICE!!!! I want to see it.. SCAN IT...


Yeah-our local newspaper wanted fan pictures--the second one above is the one that was in it--she was so excited she was star for a day lol


Mr Pooch said:


> LMAO!,Chriss that 1st picture has got me in stiches here!!!HAHA
> 
> Otis is hilarious,he is good about letting you put hats and stuff on isnt he
> Abby looks like a little princess as always.


Thanks Dom--he just dosen't care what we do to him--I couldn't ask for a more well-behaved boy .....or girl


alphadoginthehouse said:


> If I wasn't so far away from you, I would "hang out" (can't babysit such a big girl) with Abby in a heartbeat (even tho I really only know how to play with little boys!). She is such a cutie...think she'll be a cheerleader in high school? I'd vote for her.


Well, if you know how to play with boys you know how to play with Abby lol
She's more the football player than the cheerleader haha...the cheerleader outfit is just a cover up 


craven.44 said:


> Very cute, even if they are Steelers fans...


All the cheering worked--we are still celebrating here!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Steelers deserved it. Arizona handed to them with 2 minutes to go. Unbelievable. Roethlisberger..what can I say, he did an awesome job.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pictures Sug. I'm still laughing about Otis's hair!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Otis & Abby have good taste Shug! If I were there I would have been screaming "GO STEELERS" too.

What a game. I was bittin my nails to the end. THATS the way football should be played!!! And they set 3 records Too!

1. Youngest coach to win a superbowl.
2. Only team to win 6 superbowls.
3. Longest return in superbowl history. (that play made me go horse).


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

oh my god...cute overload!

i don't know who tops it. the adorable cheerleader, or the feather hat on otis!!!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that you guys are getting some spirit back. Hope you guys had a good time watching the game.

-n


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Glad to see some smiles over there Chrissy. I heard what happened while I was disconnected and I'm so sorry .
Abby and Otis look like they're ready for the cheering squad, maybe u should send them a picture so they can do a guest appearance LOL


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your win Sugar. It really was an exciting game to watch. I think it's the first superbowl that held me on the edge of my seat (besides the ones MY team was in).....


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

congrats on a great win. i am a cowboy fan but i was still cheering for PA.!! Your daughter is growing up fast !! time flies


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Glad to see some smiles over there Chrissy. I heard what happened while I was disconnected and I'm so sorry .
> Abby and Otis look like they're ready for the cheering squad, maybe u should send them a picture so they can do a guest appearance LOL


Thank you K--things are cheering up around here...this big goof and little girl really are quite the team...I am so glad they have each other
haha--a guest appearance..that'd be AWESOME


MegaMuttMom said:


> Congratulations on your win Sugar. It really was an exciting game to watch. I think it's the first superbowl that held me on the edge of my seat (besides the ones MY team was in).....


oh gosh--if it would have been time to have this baby I would have went into labor  It was awesome--I am so glad we squeaked it out--I knew they could!!


jcd said:


> congrats on a great win. i am a cowboy fan but i was still cheering for PA.!! Your daughter is growing up fast !! time flies


 WHAAAAT???? Cowboy fan in Steeler Nation??? Shame on you!!! 
My little girl IS growing up--time is flying by too fast


----------

